# Stranded on an island with ONLY 3 JUICES



## Silver

Picture the scene

*You're stranded on an island and you can only have 3 juices to carry you through till the end or till you stop vaping.

Which juices are they?*

They can be commercial juices, DIY recipes, a blend of juices - ie adding two juices together or adding for example menthol.




Ok, maybe youre not stranded on an island. Maybe its the vaping apocalypse and there are no more juices available. And you get a massive supply of just your three favourites to carry you through till you stop vaping.

Hypothetical situation but you get the idea 

If you think you could make it with just one or two juices, let us know. If you cant make it with three, try think very hard what they would be if this situation happened and you could only pick three

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Too easy... TKO Me Time Oak Barrel Edition, Ripe Vapes VCT and @Rooigevaar 's Taviro, then all I need is: lounge chairs, cocktails and girls in skimpy bikinis....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

I will start

My choices would be 

*Witchers Brew Blackbird and menthol blend*
*VM Strawberry and menthol blend*
*VM Strawberry and menthol blend plus Paulie's Guava*

I think i could carry on with these three blends for a long, long time

I need a strong tobacco and two fruity menthols. The tobacco is critical to break the fruity menthols and when I need a strong kick. Having two fruity menthols keeps it interesting. Those three would do it. Tried and tested for me.

PS - looking at the above, if I didnt have menthol I would be in a bad situation

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Too easy... TKO Me Time Oak Barrel Edition, Ripe Vapes VCT and @Rooigevaar 's Taviro, then all I need is: lounge chairs, cocktails and girls in skimpy bikinis....



Lol @Dela Rey Steyn 
I like your thinking, hehe.
Great juice selection. What is the flavour of TKO Me Time?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Lol @Dela Rey Steyn
> I like your thinking, hehe.
> Great juice selection. What is the flavour of TKO Me Time?



It's a cinnamon glazed roll @Silver , the most balanced dessert flavour in SA IMHO

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

ANYTHING but the Reaver's line of ejuice 

gonna have to back @Silver up here - Blackbird for the win
Taviro
Purple Alien

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I'll rather take a solar charger and vape coconut milk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Surprised myself when I got to thinking because I swop flavours so much, just love the variety and different tastes, but I think I could manage for quite some time on the following

Pied Piper - RedWood, Tobacco
MrBurgundy diy - St Louie butter cake
Bumblebee - Eden, guava and grapefruit

I think that this would be a reasonable balance for the palate to be satisfied.

Now just to find the right island as per @Dela Rey Steyn with loungers, cocktails and the girls. Just hope they remember to bring a charger.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

My very own mix - Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints.

Bumblebee's Ice Queen

And my 3 strawberries in cream and ice.

And @Dela Rey Steyn yo ho ho where's the rum?

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Adam se Klokke - A no brainer. Would be my first choice without a doubt.
World Wonders - Colossus
Craft Vapour - Earnestly Hemmingway

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

Good Boy
Khanage
SNLV18

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

Bazooka Sour Straws Tropical Thunder Rainbow - I know that name is a mouthful (pun intended) but this juice is just AMAZING.
Pompous Pom Mrs Sowerberry
Pompous Pom Ms Daisy (thanks @Zeki Hilmi )

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius

Has to be

Cardinal - DIY
Redpill- VM
Morning Glory - DIY

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Seemo.wm

Mine would be, without hesitation:

1.WVC Panama.
2. WVC Jelly monster by @Rooigevaar , with added menthol.
3. MY Vape pink lemonade.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alex

My choice is simple, as it's the only flavour I vape 24/7 - Rodeo from Mr Hardwicks in 18mg

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Alex said:


> My choice is simple, as it's the only flavour I vape 24/7 - Rodeo from Mr Hardwicks in 18mg


definitely need to try that

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10

VCT 
Red Pill
Spook juice freaky fruit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

That is such a hard question @Silver .
Hope I don't offend someone here

I had to say Jelly Babe, Red Pill and The Signature Collection.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ummmm
1.Twisp Cubano
2.Twisp Cubano
3.Twisp Cubano

18 mg tobacco juice what more does one need? The pefect juice for when you are stuck on a island or killing zombies.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Maklik for me 

1. Flavair Mad Mango
2. Wiener Vapes Gringo
3. TKO Blue Milk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Jengz said:


> Maklik for me
> 
> 1. Flavair Mad Mango
> 2. Wiener Vapes Gringo
> 3. TKO Blue Milk




Aggggg no man I forgot about Vapreme Loquid crystals! What about secret menu wake up wake up!!! For flip sakes what about fantastic blackcurrent lychee! 

This is a nightmare @Silver !!! I quit this game

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Liquid Crystal
Panama 
Liquid Crystal

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos

I'm just putting it out there, If I never leave the house I should avoid the scenario altogether

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Nitro

Paulies Apricot Donut
Cardinals Gluttony
Racc City Vapes Teenage Dirtbag

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Good Boy
Red Pill
Majestic Creme

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## andro

King crest duchess . 
King crest duchess
King crest duchess

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

andro said:


> King crest duchess .
> King crest duchess
> King crest duchess



Hey @andro !
Long time no see - hope you well
Can you refresh me, is that an international juice?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Dala - Custard Eclair
JAM MONSTER – STRAWBERRY or 
Nasty Juice- Trap Queen
my own Creme soda float recipe
My selection for an extended stay anywhere .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## andro

Silver said:


> Hey @andro !
> Long time no see - hope you well
> Can you refresh me, is that an international juice?


Yes it is .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

Cardinal
Creme de Orange
Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Befokski

1. Emissary Elixirs - TempestICE
2. N'DULGE - Mango Cardinal
3. Keep It 100 - Blue Slushie Iced

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

1. JAM MONSTER – STRAWBERRY 
2. A4S Vapes - Sippy (Ice)
3. Super Milk - Mr H

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

I take it DIY aint an option...so i will go with the following

Wiener Vape - Good Boy Oak Aged
Milc - ZEWB or Mr Hardwicks - Animal
Hazeworks - Jelly Babe

Should give me a nice all rounded selection of Tobacco, bakery and candy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

1. Loaded - Glazed Donut
2. Strawberry Jam Monster
3. TKO Blue Milk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> I take it DIY aint an option...so i will go with the following
> 
> Wiener Vape - Good Boy Oak Aged
> Milc - ZEWB or Mr Hardwicks - Animal
> Hazeworks - Jelly Babe
> 
> Should give me a nice all rounded selection of Tobacco, bakery and candy.



DIY is definitely an option @StompieZA 
In that case, would your choices need revisions?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Depends? How many concentrates are we allowed ?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Depends? How many concentrates are we allowed ?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Doesn't matter. If you check out the OP it says DIY recipes. So any recipe is good

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Im going to go with:

1. Uniclouds 1639 from @SEAN P 
2. Majestic Creme from @Sash 
3. Dolce from @Sash (Not released yet but its tickled me in all the right places when i sampled it).

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Christos 
What on earth is uniclouds 1639?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> What on earth is uniclouds 1639?



Lemon Meringue if memory serves me right Hi Ho @Silver.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> What on earth is uniclouds 1639?


https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/uniqlouds/products/1639
I spelt it wrong. Its Uniqclouds.
Description:
1639 was the first recorded appearance of a firm favourite - Lemon Meringue!

Subtly balanced between sweetness and acidity, the freshness of the brightest lemons paired with a tennis biscuit and butter crust topped with meringue!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Christos said:


> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/uniqlouds/products/1639
> I spelt it wrong. Its Uniqclouds.
> Description:
> 1639 was the first recorded appearance of a firm favourite - Lemon Meringue!
> 
> Subtly balanced between sweetness and acidity, the freshness of the brightest lemons paired with a tennis biscuit and butter crust topped with meringue!


You see, THIS is why I have an issue with juice makers naming juices obscure things. I would have never taken a second look at this juice because neither name nor label give indication to what it is? From the name it is supposed to taste like the year 1639 and from the label it's supposed to taste like astronaut suit and a planet.  /rant

My 3 juices would have to be:


Liquid Distro - Pasteis de Nata
BLTS - Blue Razz Sour Belts

Mikes Mega Mixes - Mint & Honey (discontinued  ) 
*EDIT* - I would however substitute #3 for Union of Vapers - Dinner Mintz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sir Vape

1) VCT
2) VCT
3) VCT

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Sir Vape said:


> 1) VCT
> 2) VCT
> 3) VCT









Even the nic salts are perfection



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Willielieb

My picks would have to be:
Bad drip - cereal trip
Dinner lady - strawberry bikini 
Watermalone - diy or die

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed

1. icee lychee
2. icee lychee
3. some other juice I would take with , and afterwards wished i took more icee lychee

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Picture the scene
> 
> *You're stranded on an island and you can only have 3 juices to carry you through till the end or till you stop vaping.
> 
> Which juices are they?*
> 
> They can be commercial juices, DIY recipes, a blend of juices - ie adding two juices together or adding for example menthol.
> 
> View attachment 152074
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe youre not stranded on an island. Maybe its the vaping apocalypse and there are no more juices available. And you get a massive supply of just your three favourites to carry you through till you stop vaping.
> 
> Hypothetical situation but you get the idea
> 
> If you think you could make it with just one or two juices, let us know. If you cant make it with three, try think very hard what they would be if this situation happened and you could only pick three


Hi Silver, let's see, First it'd be Cassadegga Cannoli be one,though I've found a clone @ ELiquid Depot that's close for less than half the price.
2nd is FRYD CREAM CAKES ,oh so good Twinkie flavor,yum!
Thirdly: Crack Pie by Food Fighters. An old southern pie recipe that's as addictive as the illegal stuff.
These juices would make being marooned easier for sure! Hope the batteries last.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

@Rude Rudi 's morning glory
@ncv trinity
@gbom moon drops on ice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan

SNLV18 ICE - There is no other!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

Vape Fuel - Creme Brulee
Twisp - Rebel on Ice
Gbom - Moondrops on Ice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapingSquid

All 3 DIY:

Quik
Nana Cream
007 Cola

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Quavamala - quava fruit blend
Porcupine - mango pineapple
Vanquish - vanilla custard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GMacDiggity

Good to see that this thread is making a reappearance  some good free market research for the local guys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> @Rude Rudi 's morning glory
> @ncv trinity
> @gbom moon drops on ice


That's breakfast ,lunch and supper.
Pity I only have three choices It took a while to decide,but maybe on my second time stranded I'll get to choose them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 155541
> View attachment 155542
> View attachment 155543


Nice bottles you got there, do you perhaps have a couple of spares lying around?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 155541
> View attachment 155542
> View attachment 155543



Tell me what ship your boarding, we can do this together and we build a raft when it empty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

Resistance said:


> Tell me what ship your boarding, we can do this together and we build a raft when it empty


Never even thought of the raft, we can use it to go get supplies to fill the containers again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Bulldog said:


> Never even thought of the raft, we can use it to go get supplies to fill the containers again



Ja we can fill one full and two halfway so we can still use it as pontoons

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Ja we can fill one full and two halfway so we can still use it as pontoons


And coconut Hare for wicking

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vix

Tempestice by Emissary Elixirs
Invasion-Cornbread pudding by Sanctuary Eliquids
Hashtag# by Steammasters

Those are the 3 ive not been able to put down for more than 2 months now but I am the most indecisive person ever and will probably want to switch my answer in a month from now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

Nice thread. 

I'd have to say 
Exclamation by steam masters 
Horny mango (Malaysian)
Melon shake by vaping birdy

Wish I could choose about 5 though

It was a tough choice indeed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

SNLV 18
Toffee D’luxe Mint
Rodeo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Frosteez
Mr. Hardwick's Lime Pie
My own DIY Key Lime Cookie

Reactions: Like 3


----------

